# female pigeon needs home-Massachusetts



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

She was handraised and is very bonded to humans. She does not like other pigeons at all and so could not be put with other pigeons. She is a tame, loving pet who loves to be with you. She is an INDOOR ONLY bird. I am finding it hard to have enough time to give her the attention she needs. She is a huge egg layer (we have tried everything, except hormone injections, to stop her. She must always have steady access to grit and oyster shell.) I am hoping someone who is looking for a best buddy will contact me. She is very loving, but I have too much on my plate and feel she is not getting what she deserves.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You realize that she is bonded to you...you are her mate. It's not impossible for her to transfer devotion to someone else but it would be a loss to her.
The hormone injections have worked really well for the hens I have put them on. If she wasn't laying so much, her life would be enriched by just not being bound to the nest.


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

I did not raise her, I am her 'second love'. I just want her to be happy. If I even touch her, she goes crazy laying eggs. And I don't mean just her back, if I even let her peck at my hand, that is all it takes! We have battled mbd twice, and I have had to tube feed her, as she would not even leave them to eat. I have tried 'fake' eggs, leaving hers with her (she just lays more right next to them) even got a fertile egg from a friend who has a coop, thinking maybe if she actually got a baby from all her hard work, it would at the very least, slow the egg laying down.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How did that work with the fertile egg?


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

I tried switching one of hers out and placing it in...she kicked that one out......sigh.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Smart bird. LOL.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Would it be a smart idea to give her straight barley for a short while. Maybe three weeks, but not all she can eat just the flying ration which I think is about 30 grams. Also, I have heard people putting their chickens in cold or ice cold water to stop them from brooding.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pappy1264 said:


> I did not raise her, I am her 'second love'. I just want her to be happy. If I even touch her, she goes crazy laying eggs. And I don't mean just her back, if I even let her peck at my hand, that is all it takes! We have battled mbd twice, and I have had to tube feed her, as she would not even leave them to eat. * I have tried 'fake' eggs, leaving hers with her (she just lays more right next to them)* even got a fertile egg from a friend who has a coop, thinking maybe if she actually got a baby from all her hard work, it would at the very least, slow the egg laying down.



How long does it take her to lay more eggs next to the old ones? I mean, if I replace eggs with fake ones, after the 18 days or whatever they of course, will lay again, even though they have the fake ones under them. Or is she laying sooner?


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

It depends, sometimes, it is as soon as a week after the first two are layed. Other times, it can be a few weeks or longer. Just trying to feed her, she will try to 'feed' my hand....lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When it is a few weeks or longer, that is normal. That's what they do. She shouldn't be laying after just a week. She can become calcium depleted. If real eggs are taken away from the bird, they will lay right away again. If given the fake eggs, they should sit them for the few weeks that they would real eggs. It only stops them from laying right away. If the eggs don't hatch after the 18 days or so, they will lay again. That's what they do. In other words, the fake eggs will not stop her from ever laying again. It just stops her from laying right away.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pappy1264 said:


> She was handraised and is very bonded to humans. She does not like other pigeons at all and so could not be put with other pigeons. She is a tame, loving pet who loves to be with you. She is an INDOOR ONLY bird. I am finding it hard to have enough time to give her the attention she needs. She is a huge egg layer (we have tried everything, except hormone injections, to stop her. She must always have steady access to grit and oyster shell.) I am hoping someone who is looking for a best buddy will contact me. She is very loving, but I have too much on my plate and feel she is not getting what she deserves.


have you thought about getting her a pigeon mate that can be with her all the time? that possibly could get her in a nore normal cycle and rountine..just use fake eggs.


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

Have tried, but she hates other pigeons!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe you just have to introduce them properly, in cages where they can see each other, but not get at each other. Take it slow.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

If you slowly introduce them that might work.Also you need to be patient & keep trying.


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

*Pigeon Introductions*

Hi,

Thanks for all you're doing for the girl. I just wanted to share with you my experience with getting pigeons to accept mates, which is that it takes time and patience, but that it is absolutely great for them if you just give them time. I started with unreleasable boys, and found females (also unreleasable) for both of them. I put the girls in kennels in the boys' territories, and after a bit over a month the girls began to show interest in and accept the boys (the boys were interested in the girls pretty much from the start, but the girls took a while to come around). 

They are now bonded pairs, and they are so very happy and great with each other. (We practice birth control by replacing the eggs with the heavier sort of plastic false ones, which has the girls laying on a normal schedule; I think about one clutch of 2 eggs per month). My boy Bird-Bird was originally bonded to me, and he still is, but I don't have to worry about him feeling neglected because he has his mate Mary. It was just a matter of giving them enough time; the girls really wanted nothing to do with the boys for over a month, but now that they're bonded everyone is great. 

Best of luck finding someone for her,
Howard


----------

